
Startup Killer: the Cost of Customer Acquisition - iuguy
http://www.forentrepreneurs.com/startup-killer/
======
ulf
Not to be pedantic, but his "well balanced business model" is exactly as out
of balance as the "out of balance business model", but the ratio is much more
favorable for the entrepreneur...

------
mise
Quite right. It's those simple calculations need to be made.

Jeez, I spent $250 on Adwords before without a single software sale. The site
has a low sale conversion rate (0.3%) but through organic search traffic it
makes me some money.

